# please join the poll



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

have a go, a good result might get a new club built


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Enough threads already ??? Just a thought


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



yorkshire lass said:


> have a go, a good result might get a new club built


Hi Yorkshire Lass

Well you got there in the end, good luck will the results and i hope that they are of help.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

to everyone viewing this page, 

I can see people are viewing this thread, but not voting. Please vote, it is only one bottom to press, no matter which one you choose. the poll won't be viable without participation. It closes on 7th May. ( I would put a smilie on but seem to have lost my list)


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Ello Lass,
I'm all up for pressing a 'bottom' but,
as I'm still in the UK think it's a bit unfair to press the button & vote on the subject.
Good luck though.
Chris


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

yorkshire lass said:


> have a go, a good result might get a new club built


having no interest in Caldas but being nosey, who will be paying for and building this facility?

jeff


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

loonytoon said:


> having no interest in Caldas but being nosey, who will be paying for and building this facility?
> 
> jeff



my thoughts exactly.


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

I was asked not to promote the third party on this, sure he has his reasons. It might be hindering the end result of the poll, but it is only to find out if the interest is there. Anyone could build a sports club, but what use is it, if no one wants it? if the interest is not there, it won't go ahead, replies are filtering through, its not just on here. it will close everywhere on 7th of may. then I have to get my fingers typing and do the report on it.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

That is good news. I must admit that I did wonder where the finance was coming from


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

well its not me, don't have that much money don't suppose I ever will


----------

